# H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen



## dhirse (11. September 2019)

*H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir bereits einige Beiträge durchgelesen, leider bin ich meist nur auf 115 Threads gestoßen und mir einfach nicht sicher wie ich meine WaKü an das Mainboard anschließe.
Auf meinem MB sind Anschlüsse für CPU_FAN, AIO_PUMP und CPU_OPT und W_PUMP (siehe Screenshot (Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Anhänge im Text zu platzieren?))

Laut MB Anleitung schließe ich die Pumpe an AIO_PUMP an, laut WaKü Anleitung an CPU_FAN. Die anderen drei Lüfter soll ich in die Anschlüsse von der Pumpe selber stecken und nicht in einen Anschluss am Mainboard.

Meine Frage ist, wo stecke ich die Pumpe im Mainboard ein, AIO_PUMP oder CPU_FAN? 
Hier gibt es wohl Unterschiede in der Steuerung, einmal über das BIOS und einmal über die Software. Welcher Anschluss ist denn für welche Steuerungsart?

Und die drei Lüfter selber stecke ich dann wie die Anleitung sagt in die Anschlüsse der Pumpe oder besser auch irgendwie ins MB?

Grüße,
Hirse


----------



## Westcoast (11. September 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*

den stecker AIO pump auf dem mainbaordanschluss AIO Pump. 
In der anleitung steht bestimmt wenn die lüfter über die pumpe angeschlossen werden, dann über cpu fan wegen der lüftersteuerung.


----------



## claster17 (11. September 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*

Die Lüfter auf keinen Fall ans Board anschließen, denn die Corsair regelt nach Wassertemperatur.


----------



## IICARUS (11. September 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*

AIO_PUMP können nicht geregelt werden und das muss man auch nicht haben, da die AIO über die eigene Software alles regelt.  Der Anschluss dient nur dazu da um die AIO mit ausreichend Spannung zu versorgen. Die muss dann daher auch nicht geregelt werden.

Der Unterschied zwischen den normalen Anschlüsse und der speziellen ist das diese auch mehr Watt und Stromstärke (Amper) aufnehmen können und Pumpen und Lüfter hier auch einiges an Watt und Amper abverlangen. In der Anleitung der AIO geht man von einem Mainboard aus was kein AIO Pump Anschluss besitzt. Daher kannst du auch an den Anschluss  AIO Pump verwenden.


----------



## the_villaiNs (21. September 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*



claster17 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter auf keinen Fall ans Board anschließen, denn die Corsair regelt nach Wassertemperatur.



Wie groß ist der Einfluss, wenn man die Lüfter tauscht? Die LLs sind top, aber vielleicht gibts nochmal was, was besser passt, wie ein paar Noctuas


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*

Die LL sind aufgrund ihres verringerten Querschnitts (wegen dem dicken Rahmen) keine Leistungsmonster. Aber mehr als ein paar Grad sind nicht drin


----------



## the_villaiNs (30. September 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*

Also Stockfans am Radiator lassen? Hatte von GN noch das Video zu den AiOs gesehn, wo sie generell die Stockfans der AiOs bemängelt haben.
Daher dachte ich, evtl da bessere drauf zu setzen.

Die vorinstallierte Thermalpaste ist auch shieet wie ich mitbekommen hab, oder geht die sogar?


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro auf Asus ROG Strix x570 F richtig anschließen*

Pumpe an den aio Anschluss,  Lüfter an die Pumpe.
Du musst dann aber ins BIOS kurz unter monitor bei CPU Fan auf ignore stellen sonst kriegst du eine CPU Fan error Meldung beim Booten.


----------

